# water discoloration



## badbatch (Sep 16, 2010)

I've never really worked on water softeners exept to install a few but never really serviced any. I have a customer that at one of their lake houses has discolored water in the w/c. I took some water from a lav faucet into a clear plastic cup to see if if there were particulates in it. I also let it set for a half hour and rechecked it, as it is my understanding that iron bacteria will turn clear water yellow when expossed to air (according to my wholesaler after discussing water filtration). 

The water stayed clear, but the water in the new w/c bowl turns yellowish. I checked their water softener and it had no salt in it and was probably 15-20 years old, it stilled had a mechanical timer. 

My questions are would a properly functioning wagter softener help with this discoloration. I wouldn't think so but the house is on a community well and their other houses with newer softers don't have this problem. Also, do softeners have limited life time, especily without having the resin tank being flushed with the salt water in who nows how long?

When I left they were going to add some salt and see what happens. I have to go back there in a week or so to work on one of their other homes hot tub heater and would to go armed with a little info on the softener.

Thanks for reading,
John


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

First you need to take measurements of hardness and iron off a raw sample of the well water, then you will know what direction to take.

But, to answer you question, yes, most softeners will take out a minimal amount of iron, although that is not the intention of it. Depending on the level and type of iron, hardness or any other particles.

Get a good water sample and have it tested, then have your supplier recommend the proper equipment.


----------



## badbatch (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I talked to my wholesaler and they'll test the water for free so I'll definetly be doing that.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

How long have you been a plumber john? Who is your wholesaler?:no:
I smell a rat.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Leave the iron in the water, that way they can save money by not taking a multi-vitamin. :laughing:


----------



## badbatch (Sep 16, 2010)

plumbear said:


> How long have you been a plumber john? Who is your wholesaler?:no:
> I smell a rat.


 
If one the SITE MODERATORS has any questions as to my back ground I will gladly scan my licenes and email it them.

As for someone who has been register on this site for an entire 3 months and has a whooping 50 posts my intro http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hello-iowa-10186/

will have to do. As for the wholesaler I deal with the most, that would be Plumber's Supply Co. in Iowa City, IA


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not sure about Iowa BB but in Oklahoma the county health departments will provide a sterile container for a few bucks and do the water test for free. The up side is that it is unbiased and usually more thorough than tests by private parties. This test will carry much more weight with your customer.

Hmmm...a test performed by someone that just happens to sell water conditioning equipment...:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Hmmm...a test performed by someone that just happens to sell water conditioning equipment...:whistling2:


I suppose its like buying a new sewer line from a guy with a camera who inspected the line and showed you roots and several breaks in the line that also just happens to replace sewer lines...:whistling2:

Or, asking a plumber about replacing an ugly tub and he tells you that his company can just cover it over and make it look beautiful in a day....:whistling2:

It just depends on the person you are dealing with and their integrity...:yes: 

I have a guy at our local supply house who tests water and recommends the equipment needed. When the supply house changed hands and he went to a different supply house in the next town over I started going there for water treatment equipment.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

badbatch said:


> If one the SITE MODERATORS has any questions as to my back ground I will gladly scan my licenes and email it them.
> 
> As for someone who has been register on this site for an entire 3 months and has a whooping 50 posts my intro http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hello-iowa-10186/
> 
> will have to do. As for the wholesaler I deal with the most, that would be Plumber's Supply Co. in Iowa City, IA


I read your intro and I believe you when you say an Iowa license isnt hard to get.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like a whole lot of Iron.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I suppose its like buying a new sewer line from a guy with a camera who inspected the line and showed you roots and several breaks in the line that also just happens to replace sewer lines...:whistling2:
> 
> Or, asking a plumber about replacing an ugly tub and he tells you that his company can just cover it over and make it look beautiful in a day....:whistling2:
> 
> ...


_*touché RW !
*_


In fencing, _*touché*_ (French pronunciation: [tuʃe]), the French word for "touched", is used to acknowledge a hit[1], called out by the fencer who is hit.The word "touché" is also often used in popular culture and general conversation — for example, in an argument or debate — to commend someone on a clever response to an argument.


----------

